# Yak School...



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone know where to take Kayak classes in SE Michigan? My wife bought one and wants some training to be a safe boater. She's watching uTube videos but needs to learn how to recover from a roll and basic safety stuff. She really wants some formal training...

Thanks!


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

I would ask the retailer. Depending on where you purchased the yak, many provide on-water classes (at a cost) or referrals for the same. I got my initial training from a retailer in Petoskey so I cannot help much with SE MI classes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Retailer is out of state. What's available locally is what I'm after. Ann Arbor area would be cool. We found one in Jackson but that's a long drive to learn how to flip a yak back over!

Cost isn't an issue at all..


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

6Speed said:


> Retailer is out of state. What's available locally is what I'm after. Ann Arbor area would be cool. We found one in Jackson but that's a long drive to learn how to flip a yak back over!
> 
> Cost isn't an issue at all..


lots of options in ann arbor....according to google


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Sling said:


> lots of options in ann arbor....according to google


Ok, we will look. Sorry for not doing that before posting. Thanks for the info...


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Turns out my wife called many places and all are done with classes for the season. If anyone knows of a place still doing this, please let me know. 

I told her I'd pull my boat up next to her and flip her over a few times and she'd figure it out but she really wants the safety training.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Try Riverside Kayak, they are in Wyandotte and that may be further than desired. I have heard they do indoor stuff in the winter.
Just curious, did she buy a sea kayak or a recreation sit inside kayak? The reason I ask is that it is not very likely a new paddler will master the roll in a rec. kayak. 
If she has a sea kayak and will be taking classes, please post the 411 before. A review after would be really cool as well.
Have fun, be safe, and best wishes


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

6Speed said:


> I told her I'd pull my boat up next to her and flip her over a few times and she'd figure it out but she really wants the safety training.


I think you could flip her over once, doing it twice will get you a divorce. Your average guy has only about 3 attempts to remount then will be too tired to move. Best advice is dont roll it. The practice to do is go in shallow water and is take it to the point of roll and use the paddle to brace off the water to stop it. Its very hard to next impossible to roll a kayak with the paddle in the water. Keep doing that til it becomes second nature. 

People who roll them panic and lift the paddle off the water and try the tight rope technique to air balance it dosnt work very good. Riverside is good but the indoor stuff is a roll class like in Eskimo roll more of advanced class. 

Best training is get out on the water and find all your balance points. One thing about formal training is the person giving it is going to be in good shape and can snatch him or her self easily on top and make it look easy. If your out on the water a bit some strength will be gone from your arms which will compound things. If possible from a roll swim it to shore or shallow water


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

OK, thanks guys. Thanks, I have a real big boy boat that won't roll or sink but she wanted a yak for some reason, her photobug habit. As long as she doesn't take it out in the shipping channel of the Detroit River or around too many idiots on the inland lakes she'll be OK. Thanks for your input...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just caught this, Clay

What she get?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

A rec yak Ralf...I made her load it on her car last night a few times so I was sure she could do it by herself when she wants to go..10' LL Bean boat looks pretty cool for what she's using it for...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sweet!

I sure miss using mine. After scoring the SR it hasn't seen any use. 

There were a few floats I wanted to take this year.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Yea, she just wants to paddle around and have fun and be safe. She's not a boater like us old farts and just wants to be safe and get some training. I'm setting her up with some flares, horn and all that I'm glad she's asking about this stuff, most don't!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Kensington is a good place to start. Basically No Wake and a few places to hide from the wind. 

Just have her hug the shore for the first few times. 

Another decent place is the Huron at Proud Lake. Not enough current to worry about and she can paddle down to Milford Pond.

Personally I still have my eye on the float from Dundee down to the Livery on the Raisin.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Shoeman!


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Sorry I'm so late to the party but I was looking thru the forums and just found it. I took instructions way back in 2000 from an outfit called Quiet World Sports and I learned a lot...self rescue, different paddling strokes, and barrel rolling. Hope this helps.

https://www.quietworldsports.com/


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

Not sure if basspro in rossford, OH is too far a drive for you but this Saturday and Sunday there is a kayak pro hosting a seminar at the store at 3:30. He may be able to help you out and offer some advice


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. My wife's good to go now but keep posting if you have a place. It may help someone else one day if they find this info using the search feature.


----------

